
Google Cloud vs. AWS in 2018 (Comparing the Giants) - yarapavan
https://kinsta.com/blog/google-cloud-vs-aws/
======
gkiranseo
Lots of very useful tips there. Especially about Elastic Block Store (EBS) and
persistent disks, before reading this article i didn't know much about EBS.
Very useful. Thanks for sharing. I learned AWS here, it might useful for
community here: [https://mindmajix.com/aws-
training](https://mindmajix.com/aws-training)

------
yarapavan
tl;dr - Both work. Article favours GCP for pricing and speed and AWS for
support, redundancy, and availability per region.

Aside: To check latency from your current location to AWS or GCP, here are
couple of useful services from the article:

[http://www.gcping.com/](http://www.gcping.com/) (GCP)

[http://www.cloudping.info/](http://www.cloudping.info/) (AWS)

